# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Программа для расчета коммунальных платежей

## Fokinskiy

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуста какиенибудь программы для расчета коммунальных платежей. Оч надо!

----------


## pevek

> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуста какиенибудь программы для расчета коммунальных платежей. Оч надо!


Смотри тут

----------


## Dominix

Есть такая фирма - ВДГБ, они как раз этим занимаются. Вот, оцените: http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/jsk/

----------


## And56

А мне больше нравится Инфокрафт (http://www.gkhsoft.ru/)

----------


## notarget

Шаблон для Exel для домашнего учета коммуналки по счетчикам: http://polbina30.ru
Тарифы можно настраивать.

----------

